# Iphoto won't load



## sadiemom5 (Oct 1, 2012)

All of a sudden iphoto won't load my pictures. It just keeps trying to load and load but never does anything. there is nothing on the left hand side at all.
Any suggestions on what I should try to do to fix this??


----------



## sadiemom5 (Oct 1, 2012)

The only place I can find my pictures now is in images.


----------



## tompatrick (Apr 19, 2010)

sadiemom5 said:


> All of a sudden iphoto won't load my pictures. It just keeps trying to load and load but never does anything. there is nothing on the left hand side at all.
> Any suggestions on what I should try to do to fix this??


When iPhoto wont load

1. Go to your Pictures folder, locate iPhoto Library folder.
2. Right click the folder
3. Select Get Info and scroll to the bottom of the window that opens
4. Show the users with Read & Write access
5. If it doesnt click the padlock in the lower right corner, you will be required to input your password
6. Once the option is open for editing you should be able to change the permissions as necessary


----------



## Apple911ca (Oct 26, 2012)

Hold command and option when opening iPhoto, check off all repair options and run repair. This may repair library if not message for more help


----------

